# Welches Substrat?



## Beeee (15. Okt. 2012)

Huhu...
also ich wollte anfang nächster Saison eine "Groß-Reinigung" machen...
heißt alle Fische raus und den ganzen Teich mal richtig Säubern -> Pflanzen teilen usw.
Ich habe den Teich oder besser seine Pflege übernommen und habe vor 2 Jahren schonmal massen an Kies raus geholt.. aber wegen der Optik eine dünne Schicht gewaschen und wieder zurück in den Teich befördert... naja gut das mit der Optik hatte sich nach kurzer Zeit auch wieder erledigt... 
lange Rede kurzer sinn... welches Teichsubstrat ist empfehlenswert?
Kies setzt sich in den Zwischenräumen zu und gammelt vor sich hin und es setzen sich Algen dran fest... bei Sand hab ich die Sorge das die Pumpe die am Teichgrund liegt diesen mit einsaugt und ich täglich mit ner Schippe an mein CS muss  (Übertrieben gemeint)
Danke im Vorraus für eure Tipps/Vorschläge
Grüße Beeee


----------



## Beeee (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Niemand oder bin ich mal wieder zu Ungeduldig?


----------



## lotta (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

guten morgen beee
ich meine, im forum ein ausführliches statement bz teichsubstrat gelesen zu haben...
schau mal nach, da sins viele für und wider
beschrieben.
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
(vielleicht ist der grund, der mangelnden antworten... dass schon viel darüber gesagt wurde?
)
liebe grüsse lotta
p.s. hab grad noch mal nach dem beitrag gesucht, ihn aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden... aber vielleicht hast du mehr zeit und findest ihn...
da waren echt die unterschiedlichsten möglichkeiten beschrieben.
viel erfolg


----------



## Beeee (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Huhu Lotta...
also ich hab mir den Eintrag schon angeschaut.. 
nur leider steht dort nix bezüglich der Pumpe und Sand -> Es wird im großen und ganzem zu Sand geraten aber kein Wort über meine bedenken verloren...
Ich hab halt einfach die befürchtung das die Pumpe Sand mit einzieht und mir den in das CS befördert.. is ja nich gut für die Pumpe denke ich und für das CS auch nich oder?
Hat jemand vielleicht Sand als Substrat im Teich und kann mir sagen ob die Pumpe das mit reinzieht oder nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht geben?
Währe euch sehr Dankbar...
Grüße Beeee


----------



## Golo (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Guten Morgen Beeee,

ich habe auch 'ne Menge Sand im Teich und habe meine am Grund liegende Pumpe einfach "aufgebockt". Leg doch einfach ein paar größere Steine unter die Pumpe.

Viele Grüße - Ralph


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Hallo Beeee,
mit dem CS habe ich zwar auch keine Erfahrung,aber ich kann dich in Punkt Sand und Pumpe ein wenig beruhigen.
Bei mir ist der komplette Teichboden mit Sand gefüllt(ca.4cm).Die Pumpe habe ich einfach auf eine kleine Gehwegplatte gestellt,und keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Beeee (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Ok dann danke ich euch schonmal für die Antworten und denke
ich werde dann nächste Saison mal den kompletten Kies raus holen und gegen Sand tauschen... gibt es beim Sand irgendetwas was ich beachten muss? Ich würde mir den sonst einfach aus der Nahe gelegenen Kiesgrube holen und nochmal Waschen.. vielleicht hat ja einer auch noch direkt ne Idee wie ich den gegen Abrutschen sichere.. oder bewegt sich da nix mehr wenn Wasser drin is?
Grüße und Danke nochmal
euer Beeee


----------



## Kolja (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Hallo Bee,

der Sand sollte für die Pflanzen ruhig einen Lehmanteil enthalten. Was meinst du mit abrutschen? Was hast du für ein Profil? Auf starken Schrägen hält er natürlich nicht. Für Stufen gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, den Sand zu halten.


----------



## Beeee (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Huhu...
also das Teichprofil sieht aus wie eine Acht.. im Teich selbst ist dann in der gleichen Form nochmal der Pflanzteil/Flachwasserteil angelegt so ca 50cm breit... nochmal zwei etwas tiefere Stufen und dann geht es Steil bis zum Boden. Die Pflanzen hätte ich im Kies am Rand belassen bis auf einige wenige die ich in neue Pflanztöpfe setzen wollte... da wollte ich auch gleich noch den Kies der drin ist für verwenden oder keine gute Idee?
Ich stell mal noch ein Bild ein... is zwar ein wenig älter aber sollte das wichtigste zeigen.


Grüße Beeee


----------



## Kolja (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Ich würde so viel Kies wie möglich rausholen. Pflanztöpfe sind Geschmackssache. Ich mag Pflanzen lieber direkt eingepflanzt in Sand/Lehm. Wenn du waagerechte bis leicht nach außen fallende Pflanzstufen hast, so wird das Substrat schon halten.

Die Folie am Rand müsstest du irgendwie abdecken/einbauen. Sie wird durch Sonnenlicht brüchig.


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Hi

Wenn Fische drin sind, die vor allem noch gerne im Grund wühlen, dann solltest du auf Lehmnteile verzichten. Das Wasser bleibt auch danach noch Wochen sehr trüb und braun. Jede Aktion im Teich bewirkt das selbe nochmal.
Es gibt auch so in den Kiesgruben gewaschenen Sand zu kaufen. Da musst du nicht nachwaschen oder so.
Dass sich da Algen absetzen ist aber klar. Aber bei schönen weißen Kieselsteinen ist das natürlich schon ärgerlich. Deshalb ist es aber auch Geldverschwendung, überhaupt wegen der Optik Kies zu benutzen.
wenn gründelnde Fische gehalten werden ist das wieder was anderes.
Wegend er Pumpe würde ich mir auch wenig Gedanken machen. Gewaschener Sand bleibt im Wasser gut liegen. Alles was leicht weg schwimmt, wurde ja ausgewaschen. Ist ja unter anderen der Grund, warum der Sand gewaschen wird, neben der leichteren Siebtechnik und der schönen Kieselsteine wegen...
Ich würde natürlich schon vermeiden, dass die Ansaugung direkt mit Sand in Kontakt kommt zb durch Trittplatten oder Erhöhung durch ein niedriges Podest...
Bei viel Aufwühlung durch Reinigungsarbeiten zb. würde ich die Pumpe raus nehmen oder zumindest abschalten, damit sich nichts drin ablagert und eingesaugt wird. Normal ist aber auch ein Vorfilter drin, damit gefährdende Materialien nicht eingesaugt werden.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Beeee (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Huhu...
Danke für die Antworten... ich hab gestern nochmal ein aktuelles Foto gemacht stell ich dann noch mit ein.


> Ich würde so viel Kies wie möglich rausholen.


 Japp das werd ich auch machen. 





> Pflanztöpfe sind Geschmackssache. Ich mag Pflanzen lieber direkt eingepflanzt in Sand/Lehm.


 Weil das Schilff (weiß nich genau ob es welches is bezeichne es einfach mal so) so extrem Wuchert... ich hoffe es durch die Pflanztöpfe leichter eindämmen zu können...


> Die Folie am Rand müsstest du irgendwie abdecken/einbauen. Sie wird durch Sonnenlicht brüchig.


 MMMhhhh hab ich mir schon überlegt... leider fehlt mir da noch die passende Idee wie? für Vorschläge bin ich da sehr Dankbar.

So Michael nun mal zu deinen Tipp's.. Das mit dem gewaschenem Sand klingt Super... da werd ich direkt mal Anfragen. Mit der einen Aussage machst du mir ein wenig Angst..


> Dass sich da Algen absetzen ist aber klar.


 Auf Sand auch oder war das auf Kies bezogen... nich das ich das selbe Problem in 2 Monaten nach dem Umbau wieder hab.

vielen Dank für die Tipps... wenn noch welche kommen Freue ich mich natürlich noch mehr..
Grüße euer Beeee


----------



## Beeee (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Huhu ich nochmal 
Editieren konnte ich den Beitrag drüber nicht mehr... deswegen nochmal so.
Ich hab vorhin noch was vergessen... ja ich hab gründelnde Fische... machen die sogar sehr gerne deswegen würde ich zu dem gewaschenem Sand greifen.. werd das mal Anfragen.
Das zweite Bild ist während der Wintervorbereitung entstanden.. deshalb etwas Kahl.
Grüße und danke im vorraus für die Antworten
euer Beeee


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

hi

nun ja, auch der Sand wird nicht ewig seine Farbe behalten. da setzt sich auch der natürliche glibberfilm ab. nur beim sand sieht das gut oder natürlich aus aber wenn es zuvor weiße große kieselsteine waren ist der übergang doch extrem unschön und alles andere als weiß.
vielleicht hällst du dir auch die option zu feinem gewaschenen kies offen bei uns ist kies mit 0-2mm erhälltlich. ist fast wie gewaschener sand nur etwas grober. vielleicht noch bsser für die fische, da kenn ich mich aber nicht aus, noch nie fische gehabt.

Grüße michael


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Hallo Beee,
Dein "innerer" Teichrand ist zu hoch. Zum Suchbegriff "Kapillarsperre" findest Du die Antworten. Von mir nur so viel: der sichtbare "Folienberg" muss tiefer, und die Folie dahinter senkrecht höher. Du kannst die Wackersteine und den Kies nehmen, um die senkrecht stehende Folie zu verstecken .
Der Lohn für den Umbau: der Wasserstand ist danach höher, der Teich hat mehr Inhalt ! (trotz des abgesenkten inneren Rands, der jetzt überflutet sein sollte.
Ich empfehle Dir, über den abgesenkten "Folienberg" Ufermatte zu legen, um dort Pflanzen wachsen zu lassen.
Deinen CS imHintergrund kannst Du auch noch ein wenig "absenken", oder hat der seinen Auslauf am Boden?
Als "Substrat" reicht reiner Quarzsand nicht. Pflanzen werden dort erst wachsen, wenn sich genug Nährstoffe darin abgesetzt haben (daher der Tipp mit dem lehmhaltigen Sand ). So lange Du den Teichboden nicht in eine Unterwasserpflanzenfarm verwandeln willst, brauchst Du dort eigentlich kein Substrat! Die gründelnden Fische tun Dir also was Gutes, etwaige Ablagerungen außerhalb der Pflanzenzonen in die Pumpe zu befördern , um Algen- oder Cyanowachstum zu behindern.
Damit sie die Pflanzen im Teich nicht "ausgraben", kannst Du die Pflanzzonen ja wieder mit Kies abdecken. Die Pflanzen werden sich schon zwischen den Steinen "durchdrängeln".


----------



## Beeee (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Huhu alle mit einander...


> Zum Suchbegriff "Kapillarsperre" findest Du die Antworten. Von mir nur so viel: der sichtbare "Folienberg" muss tiefer, und die Folie dahinter senkrecht höher. Du kannst die Wackersteine und den Kies nehmen, um die senkrecht stehende Folie zu verstecken .


Achso... ich dachte das die Folie so reicht als Kapillarsperre -> weil es kommt nix rein und nix raus aus dem Teich  dachte das reicht.. also am besten wenn ich den Teich leer hab den rand nochmal hochklappen und die erde drunter ein wenig weg machen... hab mir da jetzt mal ein paar Bsp. zu angeschaut. 


> Deinen CS imHintergrund kannst Du auch noch ein wenig "absenken", oder hat der seinen Auslauf am Boden?


 kann ich leider nich mehr Absenken... der Auslauff is eigentlich auf höhe seines Gehäusebodens und drunter steht direkt der Biotec.



> Als "Substrat" reicht reiner Quarzsand nicht. Pflanzen werden dort erst wachsen, wenn sich genug Nährstoffe darin abgesetzt haben (daher der Tipp mit dem lehmhaltigen Sand ).


 Die Pflanzen wollte ich komplett mit Ihrem Substrat in dem sie momentan schon sind also Kies in Pflanzkörbe stecken... denke dadurch sollten se ja gut versorgt sein?
Nun noch zu Michael...


> Sand wird nicht ewig seine Farbe behalten. da setzt sich auch der natürliche glibberfilm ab. nur beim sand sieht das gut oder natürlich aus aber wenn es zuvor weiße große kieselsteine waren ist der übergang doch extrem unschön und alles andere als weiß.
> vielleicht hällst du dir auch die option zu feinem gewaschenen kies offen bei uns ist kies mit 0-2mm erhälltlich. ist fast wie gewaschener sand nur etwas grober.


Also weiße große Kieselsteine warens nich... war gemischter Kies.. ich glaub man sieht halt nur noch die hellen Steien  aber wenn ich so feinen Kies nehme kann sich eigentlich nich so viel dazwischen setzen oder? Ich will halt nich das der Grund in 2 Monaten wieder so ich sag mal "verschlammt" aussieht.. 
Danke für eure Ideen und Vorschläge
Grüße euer Beeee


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Hi

Ja, je feiner die Körnung, desto weniger Schlamm setzt sich dazwischen ab. Das ist natürlich richtig.
Aber viele Pflanzen können im Kies schlechter wachsen. wenn du extra Pflanzkörbe benutzt ist das was anderes.
Ich glaube nicht, egal welches Substrat, dass dieses sein Aussehen behällt. Dass Teiche "verschlammen" ist leider völlig normal und unabwendbar. Man kann dagegenlenken durch Filter und Skimmer etc. aber die ganz gewöhniche Biomasse (und wenn es nur Pollen und absterbende Algen sind) fällt eben nach unten und bildet da Schlammschichten.
Es ist eben richtig ärgerlich wenn die Leute diese schönen weißen Kieselsteine rein schütten und die werden eben aus diesem Grund (und Algen, wenn es auch nur unauffällige sind) richtig schön grünbraun gefärbt und dafür hat man dann richtig Geld dafür bezahlt.

Aber unabwendbar ist der natürlchie Effekt, der Verlandung von Teichen, nicht. Wir können in einem Künstlichen Gewässer natürlich noch fltern, reinigen und ausschlamen ...

Grüße Michael

PS: Ich habe mich deswegen für einen Naturteich entschieden ohne Ficshe. Ich will mir nicht die Arbeit machen und den Kopf über unabwendbares zerbrechen...
Außerdem bin ich ein naturliebender Mensch


----------



## Harald (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Ich habe meinen zweiten Teich nicht Sand oder dergleichen eingefüllt. Ich habe die Folie vielmehr mit einem 300er Vlies abgedeckt. Nach kurzer Zeit sah es ganz natürlich aus, die Pflanzen haben im Vlies gewurzelt und gedeihen prächtig und von der Folie ist nichts mehr zu sehen.
Ich würde es auch jeder Zeit wieder so machen.


----------



## Beeee (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Huhu alle miteinander...
also ich dank euch erstmal für die Zahlreichen vorschläge...
ich werde nächstes Jahr dann zu Sand oder sehr feinem Kies greifen... dann die Kapilarsperre umbauen und den Filter erweitern (dazu werd ich euch auch nochmal mit fragen belästiegen).. oh Mann was ich schon an Arbeit/Zeit und Geld in den Teich gesteckt hab is ein Wunder das meine bessere hälfte das noch mit macht obwohl es nichtmal mein Teich ist (zur Erklärung der Teich ist bei meiner Mutter und ich bin meistens nur am WE zu Besuch)... aber mich hat einfach das Teichfieber gepackt und daher das ich gemerkt habe das meine Freundin und ich von unserem Job sehr gut bei der Teich/Gartenarbeit abschalten können haben wir ich sag mal eine weitere liebe im Leben gefunden  auch wenn ich zwei absolut linke Hände habe da ich Informatiker bin stelle ich mich immer neuen Aufgaben... z.B. war ich Stolz wie ein Schneekönig als ich meinen Siebfilter erfolgreich zusammen gebaut hatte und er gut funktionierte... inspiriert durch dieses Forum übriegens  seitdem Überlege ich ständig wie ich den Teich weiter verbessern kann...

Danke nochmal und liebe Grüße
euer Beeee


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Na das klingt ja nach einem Fall für die Teichoholics
;-)


----------



## Beeee (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welches Substrat?*

Haha...
die "Teichoholics"..  das is Super wo kann man sich zur Behandlung einschreiben?
Grüße Beeee


----------

